# Spiele wie Eve Online/Freelancer???



## deco4all (18. Januar 2010)

Hey, ich teste gerade Eve Online für 14 Tage und dachte anfangs eigentlich es wäre ganz cool und das ist es auch, aber es ist mir dann doch etwas zu hoch.

 Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Ich suche nach einem Spiel, dass ähnlich ist wie Eve Online und am besten auch gleich ein MMO oder so ist und sich spielt wie Freelancer.

 Ich warte ja schon ewigkeiten auf ein Freelancer 2 aber da kann ich glaub ich lange warten. Naja aber ein Freelancer MMO das wäre echt genial.

 Wer jetzt fragt was mich an Eve stört: Es stört mich das man keinen wirklich direkten einfluss aufs Geschehen hat. Man ist eigentlich nur Stratege und Zuschauer. Das mit der Strategie ist echt cool und ich find diesen ganzen Aspekt von wegen Sammeln und Erkunden und Lonesome Headhunter und und und total genial aber mir fehlt das Herummanövrieren und schüssen ausweichen ähnlich wie in einem Shooter.

 Wenns das noch nicht gibt, dann mein Apell an die Programmierer: "Hier ist definitiv eine Marktlücke die sofort gefüllt werden sollte ansonsten werd ich sie füllen!"


----------



## craven77 (19. Januar 2010)

Naja  Eve ist auch nicht für nur ein paar Tage ausgelegt.
 1. kommt es darauf an was für einen Char du hast
 2. Was für ein Schiff du hast und mit welchen Waffen es ausgestattet ist....
 3. musst du er alles erlernen (Skills)
 4. brauchst du Geld oder musst überfälle begehen.
 Dann kannst du erst loslegen und die Handlung kannst du alleine nicht beeinflussen. Dafür gibts die Allis etc. Eve ist kein Spiel für einen alleine, wenn du das suchst dann bist du hier komplett falsch.


----------



## deco4all (19. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß ich weiß, und das suche ich im Prinzip auch garnicht. Ich suche nur mehr direkte interaktion mit meinem Schiff. 
 Der Weltraumwirtschaftssimulationsteil ist echt genial an Eve, aber ich will selbst fliegen nicht irgendwo hinklicken und sagen fliege da hin oder Gegner anklicken und die Waffen anklicken die dann Automatisch schießen. Ich will selbst fliegen und selbst zielen. Ich will selbst andocken und nicht sehen wie mein Schiff das von alleine macht. Ich will um den Meteoriten selbst herumfliegen um so einer Rakete auszuweichen oder kann man etwa im späteren Spielverlauf von Eve selbst Hand anlegen und das Schiff steuern?

 Ich wette ihr habt schonmal Freelancer gezockt. Ich hab ne weile lang Freelnacer aufm Hamburg Server gezockt und das war schon genial, nur wirds nach ner Zeit langweilig, weil man mit den gesammelten Rohstoffen oder seltenen Artefakten nichts weiter machen kann als zu verkaufen und sich dafür dann die selben Waffen fürs Schiff kaufen kann. Bzw. das Transportieren von Rohstoffen von einem Uni zum anderen hat keine Wirklichen auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft, denn Planet A will immer Beronium haben und Planet B hat ganz billig Beronium im Angebot. 
 Da ist Eve defintiv genial, mich stört eben  nur der Faktor mit dem Fliegen.

 Also wo ist der mittelweg zwischen Steuerung von Freelancer, komplexität von Eve Online und am besten (aber nicht notwendig) der Grafik von X3:TC?


----------



## Kandinata (19. Januar 2010)

deco4all schrieb:


> Also wo ist der mittelweg zwischen Steuerung von Freelancer, komplexität von Eve Online und am besten (aber nicht notwendig) der Grafik von X3:TC?


  Simpel gesagt, gibt es nicht... leider, denn Space Sims oder einfach nur Space Action ist leider ein totes Genre bei dem man schon sehr tief graben muss um etwas "gutes" zu finden... und du nennst sie ja schon fast alle selbst    

  Was "selbst fliegen" für ein MMOG angeht, könnte man in Zukunft auf "Jumpgate Evolution" hoffen, allerdings war irgendwann mitte letzten Jahres ein Betatest und man hat seitdem davon kaum noch was gehört...
  Für Singleplayer und Wirtschaft hast du das Beste schon genannt, die "X" Reihe, die sich auch seit Jahren mit Mods am Leben erhält.
  Für ein Singleplayerspiel ähnlich wie Freelancer, welches den Wirtschaftsteil eher hinten anstellt, da kann man "Darkstar One" empfehlen.

  Und wenn man dann noch ganz verzweifelt ist kann man noch "Tarr Chronicles" bzw den nachfolger "Dark Horizon" spielen, die pfeifen zwar gänzlich auf "Open Space", jeglichen Wirtschaftsteil und sind insgesamt eher nicht sooo gut wie man es sich wünscht, aber es sind solide Space Shooter für die man in diesem toten Genre dann trotzdem dankbar ist    

  Falls das auch noch nicht reicht wäre das einzige Wing Commander/X Wing und wie sie alle heißen, aber ich glaube ich muss niemandem erzählen wie weit man da zurückgehen muss um im selben Jahr zu landen (nichts gegen die Spiele, bitte nicht falsch auffassen)


----------



## deco4all (19. Januar 2010)

Jumpgate werde ich gleich mal googln... X3:TC habe ich mich nie so richtig rangetraut, weil mir bei ner Demo aufgefallen ist wie sehr umständlich die Steuerung ist. Außerdem hats kein Multiplayer oder irre ich mich da. Zur Zeit beschränke ich mich noch auf Freelancer mit dem Hamburg Mod und Hamburg Server und wie gesagt teste ich gerade Eve Online. So an sich ist Eve Online echt richtig gut es fehlt halt nur die direkte Action und evtl. auch das Storytelling. Was das angeht bleibt WoW wohl doch das non Plus Ultra. Ein WoW im Weltall mit Raumschiffsimulation etc. das wäre genial. 

  Naja man darf ja träumen.

  Mein perönlicher Hoffnungsträger: Neuer Titel von Blizzard -> entweder neues Franchise oder Starcraft Online    

 Oder hey da kommt doch dieses Rage von id-Software. Sowas als MMO, wäre mal ne erfrischung im MMO-Einseitigkeitsjungel (nacktes Überleben mit eigenem Buggy auf einem Wüstenplaneten)

 In nem anderen Thread hab ich das zwar schon geschrieben, aber vor allem wird die Stilvolle und auch Zeitlose comicgrafik der meisten MMOs doch etwas langweilig mit der Zeit.

 ICH WILL WAS NEUES!!!


----------



## Vordack (19. Januar 2010)

Schau Dir mal Darkstar One an.

 Mann kann sein Raumschiff fliegen und aufrüsten, leider ohne Wirtschaftspart. Eher wie Wing Commander.


----------



## deco4all (19. Januar 2010)

Hey danke... sorry das ich das noch nicht erwähnt habe Dark Star One hab ich schon durch... aber wie schon erwähnt ist dann dort etwas zu wenig Wirtschaft. Und habt ihr schonmal mitbekommen wie krass man dort durch die Story geschleust wird.

 Aber ich hab mich jetzt für die Beta von Jumpgate Ev. angemeldet und wenns mir gefällt werd ichs vorbestellen. Wenn Codemasters es entwickelt dürfte ja ziemlich viel Action und Szenario enthalten sein. Die Videos machen auf jeden Fall bock auf mehr und die bereits mögliche Vorbestellung lässt auf ein baldiges Erscheinen hoffen.


 Jumpgate Ev. ftw  *hoffentlich*


----------

